# Gestione rete da KDE

## Jerrino

Dopo numerose peipezie finalmente il mio Gentoo funziona.. quasi.

Dunque, il mio problema ora è questo: nella schermata Impostazioni di sistema -> Impostazioni di rete non compaiono le impostazioni della rete, ma solo quelle per la VPN. Per necessità personali ho bisogno di cambiare "al volo" l'indirizzo IP della mia scheda, e questo è il sistema più rapido. Però non posso cambiare niente. Ho installato anche Networkmanager. Attualmente per collegarmi uso dhcpcd, ma vorrei utilizare lo strumento di KDE che in altre distro funziona. Quali sono i moduli da installare?

Grazie

----------

## pierino_89

Assicurati di aver selezionato networkmanager come provider della rete in Solid (in Fonti informative nelle impostazioni di sistema).

Per il resto non saprei dirti, come hai installato kde?

----------

## Jerrino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Assicurati di aver selezionato networkmanager come provider della rete in Solid (in Fonti informative nelle impostazioni di sistema).

 

Si, networkmanager è correttamente selezionato, ma nelle impostazioni di rete non posso selezionare "via cavo"

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Per il resto non saprei dirti, come hai installato kde?

 

emerge -av kde-meta

come tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *Jerrino wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   Per il resto non saprei dirti, come hai installato kde? 
> 
> emerge -av kde-meta
> ...

 

Beh, io per esempio ho solo kdebase-startkde   :Very Happy:  comunque stai usando l'overlay "kde"? sei in branca stabile o in ~?

----------

## Jerrino

l'ho installato dall'albero pricipale, e sono in ~

----------

## pierino_89

Così a naso non mi viene in mente niente. Potresti farti un backup di ~/.kde4 (i settaggi vari delle applicazioni) e provare ad aggiungere l'overlay.

Io mi ricordo che l'avevo aggiunto perché nel ramo principale mancava parecchia roba (ma ti parlo dei tempi di kde 4.0)

----------

